
“Journalism is built on a foundation of trust and truth. While I have friends w - todsacerdoti
https://hunterwalk.com/2020/03/06/journalism-is-built-on-a-foundation-of-trust-and-truth-while-i-have-friends-who-are-also-sources-those-friends-know-i-wear-two-hats-five-questions-w-axios-kia-kokalitcheva/
======
mathattack
She’s a great writer. Axioms is one of the few things I read every morning.

